
Git Source Control Provider for Visual Studio 2010 - spoon16
http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/63a7e40d-4d71-4fbb-a23b-d262124b8f4c
======
spoon16
After installing the extension if you aren't seeing the integration in VS.NET.
Right click on a GIT controlled file and choose "Refresh GIT File Status".

